# Preampli GK 1001RB - para bajo



## rafammbass (Ene 3, 2009)

hola a todos!

en una busqueda en google, encontré el esquema del pre 1001RB de gallien krueger

Me gusto mucho el 400RB que ricardo ha postado acá y gustaria de compartir esto, se alguien pudiera crear el pcb seria muy bueno. Este preamplificador es el top!

siento mucho, mi español no és bueno, tampoco yo lo entiendo jejeje

Saludos!


----------



## javier xino (Ene 12, 2009)

wow    .......ese  esta  genial   ............

podrias  subir  el   el  lado  de  el  cobre ,  para  imprimir  y  listo   

gracias !

insito  , gran  aporte!


----------



## rafammbass (Ene 12, 2009)

Che, buenisimo!

Pero no tengo el PCB del otro lado...

Eso lo que yo queria, pero yo no se hacer eso...

Bueno, esperemos entonces...

Suerte a nosotros!


----------



## javier xino (Ene 12, 2009)

sabes    .......kero  armar    un  preamplificador  y  una  potencia    grande  ...como  la  de  300w k  est  en  el  foro  

pero  este  mes  e  andado  un poco   corto  de  presupuesto ......
por  eso  e  tenido  k  postergar  mis  proyectos   proyecto       

pero  este   mes   tendre  algo de    $   como   para  armar  mas  k  sea  el pcb   


bueno    ..... sin  mas  k  decir    me  despido ....
y lo  digo  denuevo .....tremendo aporte!


----------



## rafammbass (Ene 12, 2009)

che, podes armar un lm3886 en puente, quiza un tda7294... 

el preamp es lo que mas importa en um amplificador para bajo. el pre y el parlante.


----------



## psychatog (Ene 13, 2009)

estaria muy bueno que alguien consiga el PCB


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 23, 2009)

psychatog dijo:


> estaria muy bueno que alguien consiga el PCB



"Pues va ser que no"............

Yo lo encaré con mucho entusiasmo perooooooooooo:

1_ Es un PCB DOBLE CARA, Por lo tanto MUY difícil de fabricar, el pisterío es muy complicado también, (No es cosa de hacer 4 rayas con un fibrón indeleble).
2- Es difícil de montar ya que deben ir vinculadas las pistas de arriba con las de abajo, asea hay que soldar del lado de los componentes. (Las profesionales traen estampado un anillo de cobre que une ambas caras).
3- Lo seguiré mirando pero lo veo muy difícil, y necesitaría MUCHA ayuda.
4- Siempre hablo de copiar el original. No creo que nadie se atreva a cargar semejante schematic en eagle. Además resultaría ENORME.
5- Perdón por mi pesimismo.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Cocoon (Ago 28, 2009)

Voy a intentar hacerlo en el altium (protel, dxp, o como lo llamen). Después lo subo. Veo que estos mensajes son de hace un año asi que si alguien lo hizo desde entonces que me avise por favor asi no lo hago al ****. Vi unos cuantos posts acerca de la etapa de potencia. Alguien conoce alguno bueno? No me hace falta demasiada potencia. Con 100 watts ya me re contraaa sobra. Quizas algun esquematico de un producto comercial, de gallien krueger por ejemplo. Tambien quisiera saber marcas de parlantes...no tengo ni idea, me gustaria armarme uno lindo. Gracias, muy buena data.


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola: aquí tienes el original GK400..... Unos 100W en 8 Ohms.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/hacer-amplificador-bajo-electrico-9350/index2.html

Con resp al PCB del 1001, yo te diría que no te mates, tiene muchas cosas inútiles (a mi juicio).


----------

